# My 6 month old Rottie



## devildog31 (Oct 21, 2011)

This is my puppy that I love soooo much


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is adorable!


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

What a good looking dog you have  my brother loves rottis. He had a male who was the best dog ever!!!!! He sadly passed from cancer, he now has a female who is 2 and well sometimes he says not the sharpest tool in the shed....lol....he loves her but has found males totally different and easier to train the females. They sure are beautiful dogs!! P.S. so are labs~~but I could be a bit biased being a lab owner and all. haha


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

i love rotties, beautiful puppy!


----------



## devildog31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## devildog31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you! Rotties are awesome dogs there such lovers


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I am an animal lover but Rottweilers are my breed of choice! They are GREAT dogs & you have a cute pup. Enjoy him, be patient but strong. You will earn his love and respect FOREVER. Remember, once taught something they NEVER forget it and they will also try their best to outsmart you. I have often been heard to mutter "you are the dog, I am the person, I CAN & WILL beat you at this!" Sometimes it actually works <LOL> Is your pup a talker? 

ENJOY!


----------



## devildog31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello,

Yes my pup is a huge talker. He wines at me when I have been on the computer to long lol! One of the best things I let him do is come up on the couch. He is the biggest snuggler in the world.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Watch out, he will soon be tall enough to take his big ole head and lift your hands off of the keyboard. All that I have had think that they are lapdogs and I wish that they were. The talking will become "talking back" I had one that would say awful things to me over his shoulder as he walked out of the room.<LOLOL> I think that I love the males best-they can be such goof balls and the females constantly outsmart them. I had on that was 110 pounds and the only toy that he did not destroy was a little Booda pup. He would walk around with it in his mouth when nothing else stood a chance of surviving-I would tell him how very silly he looked! Darn, this brings back some GREAT memories-Thanks!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like he's trying to hypnotize you with that gaze. :smile: Cute dog.


----------

